# Error Code: 0x80070035 The network path was not found.



## bouldersyncro (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi All, 

Desktop computer is running Vista Home Premium SP1. Laptop is running Windows 7 Home Premium. Vista is connected to network (Netgear WNDR3700) via ethernet, W7 via wireless. I cannot access the Vista machine from the W7 machine without getting the 0x80070035 error. The vista machine shows up in the Network and Sharing Center on the W7 machine and I can access W7 from Vista everytime. I have identical user accounts on both machines. 

Can anyone help?

ipconfig settings off vista:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Admin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VISTA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V 10/100 Platform LAN Conne
ct
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D1-5A-7E-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4858:ddbc:dae8:b668%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 13, 2010 9:34:46 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 14, 2010 9:34:45 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{837FC150-7431-4A23-A298-10ABDF435
CE3}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:4b0:226e:3f57:fefb(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4b0:226e:3f57:fefb%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Admin>ntstat -n
'ntstat' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Admin>NTSTAT -n
'NTSTAT' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Admin>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.4] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
VISTA <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
VISTA <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\Admin>


----------



## bouldersyncro (Jan 13, 2010)

ipconfig from W7 machine:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Cory>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Netbook
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 43224AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-F
i Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-82-2F-67-B2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::89a:65bd:c29d:ec0c%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.30(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 14, 2010 9:34:38 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 15, 2010 9:34:38 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301999746
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-29-52-C5-00-26-9E-83-29-FF

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-83-29-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cce9:78a3:3e4d:6275%11(Deprecated)

Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.98.117(Tentative)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 40.1.1.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FAEE7420-2BF1-41EA-8FFB-91E7B28BC73B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73bc:30c7:798:e7f6:c1f1(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30c7:798:e7f6:c1f1%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Cory>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.30] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
NETBOOK <20> UNIQUE Registered
NETBOOK <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\Cory>


----------



## bouldersyncro (Jan 13, 2010)

I also have an XP SP3 machine on the network and it finds the same error when it trys to cnnect to the Vista machine. Problem is with the Vista machine I guess.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Most likely a firewall, it's the top suspect here. Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Places (_Network and Sharing Center in Vista_), make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login. NOTE: Vista's default is to require a password on the account to enable file/print sharing.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing. You can open a command prompt as described above and type the following command: *nbtstat -n*. This will display the status of NetBIOS or indicate it's not configured.


----------



## Roger H. Grant (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is the solution to "error code 0x80070035 network path was not found" on Windows Vista and Windows 7 Computers. Click on the "START" button, select "CONTROL PANEL", and go into "DEVICE MANAGER". Click on "NETWORK ADAPTERS", then click on "VIEW", and select "SHOW HIDDEN DEVICES". In the expanded view you will see a long list of numbered "MICROSOFT 6to4 ADAPTER". My Windows 7 Professional desktop had 200 of them. Right click and select "DELETE" on all but 1 of them. You can only do 1 at a time so it does take a while. When you have only 1 left, restart computer and enjoy being able to see your other network computers, including HOMEGROUP files.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an Ancient Thread, thanks for the feedback.

Closed.


----------

